# Potty Training



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm REALLY sick of feeling like my neighbors are going to call the cops on me. My first Mali didn't ever do this (and he was hard to house train!!), my last Mali did this and now this Dutch pup just started it a minute ago. And I've never had other dogs from other breeds do this to me.

My normal house breaking routine is to take them out often. Lots of treats, praise, and play when/if they go outside. If they go inside I try to make a noise to interrupt them and scoop them up to take the rest of it outside. Then they go in their crates for about a half hour to give them a time out and for me to clean up the mess. It's never been a problem before these two puppies. Both of them act identical.

As soon as I say no and make the slightest movement toward them they start SCREAMING. At the top of their lungs. I know it's out of fear, but I've NEVER hit them, screamed at them, thrown them, shoved their faces in it...nothing to knowlingly traumatize them (I know it doesn't take much and I'm thinking obviously I have somehow????) Just interrupt, scoop them up and take them outside.

So far my Dutchie has been a little nervous at me picking him up, but once he realizes he's ok he's more than happy to go outside and finish. This time instead of being ok he just hauled off and started screaming. 

What the #&^&% am I doing wrong with house training? Am I just supposed to keep them in a crate 24/7 when they're not outside??? I rent my house and can't have shit stains everywhere and today I guess dinner didn't agree with him last night and he's shitting like a maniac. Pooped outside, ten minutes later he's going again in the house.


Getting severly frustated and with one dog I can take it with just being the individual, but now this one too??? I don't want the cops called on me because it sounds like I'm beating the ^%#& out of him!!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello. You need to work on your timing and anticipating the pooptime a little better.

How old is the puppy? Puppies, I am sure you know puppies *CANNOT* control their bladder and bodily functions as much as older dogs do, so they have to go potty every hour to an hour, or close to it, even at night. 

Also, their digestive system is much more efficient than ours is. Meaning ,if he eats something at 9 AM, he's ready to shit out the remains 15 minutes later. Even 10 minutes later or less. Mother nature designed them that way, dogs are one efficient food digesting machines.

Don't get frustrated, he feels it, and it may also pee on the carpet out of fear or restlessnesor nervousnes beingprojected from you. Stay calm, neutral is more like it.

Teach him/her to scratch the door when it needs to relieve himself and use a cue .My dog pees and shits on command/cue, even if he really doesn't have to go, but I have been consistent about it, ever since he came to me at 8 weeks.

it could be taught as a conditional response, on cue, such as goo pee, or go poop, just another command in your arsenal, you just have to set it up correctly so the dog can "get it".

Once he makes a relation in his head, it's all gravy. Don't give up, frustration is your enemy.

Don't wait till he's doing it on the carpet,then you pick itup and rush outside,by your own admission that hasn't worked out too good (tyo your defense - it never does) - know your next move and *anticipate* about WHEN it's going to happen, then be prepared, pick a spot in the back yard or he already more than likely picked the spot for himself and tell go poop,go pee,then praise when done.

You have to do that every single time the dog relieves himself and he'll catch on.

Hope that helps, it worked for me many times.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> Am I just supposed to keep them in a crate 24/7 when they're not outside???


That's a start.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Hello. You need to work on your timing and anticipating the pooptime a little better.
> 
> How old is the puppy? Puppies, I am sure you know puppies *CANNOT* control their bladder and bodily functions as much as older dogs do, so they have to go potty every hour to an hour, or close to it, even at night.
> 
> ...



Sometimes there literally is no warning...like today when he's pooping so many times. Usually you can tell because he walks like a drunk when he has to poo...amusing, but I gotta stop him and take him out. I'm already taking him out about every thirty minutes, don't leave him alone ever - because he'll always go when you do.

If there is no warning it's not like I CAN not wait until he's going on the carpet. :roll: I'm not daft I'd just love to know what I'm doing with these two dogs that is making them scream bloody murder. Just want to state again that I'm not complaining about the pup going inside the house. He's only eight weeks and I've had him just a few days and there will be accidents. I just don't want him screaming like I'm beating the #%@# out of him. I've housebroken a hell of a lot of puppies and just these two scream...

My dogs go on command, I use bells on the door when they're puppies (not that he's old enough to understand any of that anyways).


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

last two puppies I housed trained by taking two weeks leave from work and after meals it was outside to the potty, after there nap it was out side again to potty, some vigourous play and they would potty again. at night back in the crate and up at dark thirty for potty and play. this was very effective for my two but I only did one pup at a time.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

_As soon as I say no and make the slightest movement toward them they start SCREAMING. At the top of their lungs. I know it's out of fear, but I've NEVER hit them, screamed at them, thrown them, shoved their faces in it...nothing to knowlingly traumatize them (I know it doesn't take much and I'm thinking obviously I have somehow????) Just interrupt, scoop them up and take them outside._

Ok, first you have to work on defusing the fear. First--keep them on leash at all time when out of their crates. Crate them when you can't supervise them. Do you have to pick them up to take them outside? If you don't have to pick them up, don't pick them up until you desensitize them to being picked up.
Steps to help you calm them down.
1. Say "good boy" (or whatever you want to use as a calming signal) in a slow, calming voice.
2. Immediately after saying "good boy" give them a treat (a good treat like cooked beef or chicken chopped up in small pieces (sit on the floor & let them approach you).
3. Repeat this several times--do not tell them to do anything. Dogs usually calm down when they're eating--make sure they're hungry.
4. As you're sitting on the floor have them step on your legs, then progress to full body contact.
5. Touch them all over while you're praising them--don't go too fast--let them decide what's right.
6. When they're comfortable, start touching them underneath as if you're going to pick them up.
7. Then lift slightly.
8. When you sense they are solid, start skipping the treats--only once in a while.
9. Then start kneeling--if they are unsure sit back on your knees & start increasing treats or go back to sitting.
10. While they're on leash, call them to you, praise & reward--this way you can get them outside without screaming.
11. Calm down & start fresh. Have a good attitude.
12. Work with one dog at a time away from the other.
13. Take them out seperately.
14. Oh well, cleaning up a mess isn't so bad. Have a protocol that you follow about cleaning up the messes. 

Your puppies need management. Have a routine. If you want to try this & need more help, pm me.

Good luck with your little guys. Remember they're babies.

Yes, it would be great if you can take time off work.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Shudder ------- please a "potty" thread???


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jackie, this is a working dog thread. We try to avoid the potty training stuff here. 
There are other good forums out there that can do a better job of helping you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Since the thread isn't locked, I'd like to add something.

I'm not trying to bash you but you sound pretty agitated. That's not going to help your pups feel like they can trust you. Shouting NO at them to distract them and then reaching down to grab them is not really going to build trust. Why is the pup so far away from you that you have to shout to distract them? This sounds like a pure management issue. That pup should be right up in your shiz so all you have to do is reach down calmly, scoop him up and take him outside without saying a damn thing. If you are pissed because you have to clean up a mess then when he's done with his business, take him back inside to his area, go back outside and kick your own a$$ because you didn't have that pup on a reliable routine. He should he going out once every hour or be in a crate if you cannot pay him any mind. If he's getting crappy food or is sick then he can't help having the runs either. If he's going out once an hour there's no freakin way he's going to have an accident inside unless he is ill. When he's inside, keep him confined to a room or a play area and keep him occupied until he's ready to doze off. Take that fool out on the town or for a car ride to occupy him, do whatever. Pups shouldn't be inside and awake long enough to piss their pants. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good God, there are plenty of forums for this shit, it is hard enough to get a training thread going, as just about **** all on this board can train.

Get rid of this shit. Plenty of pet boards to poop up.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I said it before I'll say it again...not asking how to potty train a ****ing dog. Asking why the hell they're screaming their bleeping heads off. If you don't like it, there's a back button on most browsers so **** off. 

Yea, I was pissed when I posted. Not pissed because they're shitting in the house. Because they're screaming if I go near them when they're pottying and it sounds like I'm running a puppy horror house. They're fine with being picked up, handled, played with, whatever. Never been hit, screamed at, smacked, nothing that would purposely scare them.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, a whole 10 posts and look at all the friends you're making already.

If you don't have time to watch him/keep him tethered to you...CRATE HIM. Simple. Dogs don't usually care to shit in their own bed. If he's sick and has the runs that bad, take him to a vet. If he shits in his crate, take the towel you left down to soak up accidents out and wash it...very very simple indeed.
Obviously he thinks you're going to hurt him when you yell at him and scoop him up, so STOP DOING THAT.

Yes, anytime you can't be up the pups butt with supervision, he should be in a crate so he can't get into trouble. Not to mention, I'd think a pup that has that much "fear" already isn't going to be cut out for doing a lot of anything other than being a pet, I've never seen a pup that screamed when I picked them up to remove them from crapping on my carpet. No shame in a pet though.

Now I see why people get pissed about "potty" threads...good lord.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> I said it before I'll say it again...not asking how to potty train a ****ing dog. Asking why the hell they're screaming their bleeping heads off. If you don't like it, there's a back button on most browsers so **** off.
> 
> Yea, I was pissed when I posted. Not pissed because they're shitting in the house. Because they're screaming if I go near them when they're pottying and it sounds like I'm running a puppy horror house. They're fine with being picked up, handled, played with, whatever. Never been hit, screamed at, smacked, nothing that would purposely scare them.


 
What happened in the whelping of the litter? Bad experience probably......maybe something you will never know or understand, but frustration is not going to fix anything.......can't handle it get rid of the dogs..........


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> I said it before I'll say it again...not asking how to potty train a ****ing dog. Asking why the hell they're screaming their bleeping heads off. If you don't like it, there's a back button on most browsers so **** off.
> 
> Yea, I was pissed when I posted. Not pissed because they're shitting in the house. Because they're screaming if I go near them when they're pottying and it sounds like I'm running a puppy horror house. They're fine with being picked up, handled, played with, whatever. Never been hit, screamed at, smacked, nothing that would purposely scare them.


Great attitude! If it looks like a potty thread and smells like a potty thread, GUESS WHAT?

I think I have too much time on my hands so now I'm getting sarcastic in my old age!


----------

